
What's your cookbook? - (37signals) - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/451-whats-your-cookbook
======
bootload
' _... infrastructure is a good fit for open source. We don't believe consumer
products are as good a fit ...'_

this is a good point. Does MT4 being released as open source mean the source
code is no longer the product and the service (source code, hardware, scaling
technologies, users) now is?

------
brett
I'd argue that brand is one of the things that 37signals does best. Advancing
their brand outside of their product offering seems like a core value for
them. I'm guessing this is strongly influenced by the fact they started off as
a consulting company.

